

Show HN: Lyric Graph Generator - devopstom
http://graphs.twinhelix.org/

======
devopstom
The "R Kelly" thread reminds me of a thing I wrote after XKCD's Na comic. This
also uses graphviz to generate SVGs showing the path through a song's lyrics.
Lighter coloured blobs are more frequently mentioned, and there's an option to
compare two songs for similarities in their lyrics.

------
rcfox
Could you post links to the raw data? It'd be great for generating new songs
via Markov chains!

~~~
devopstom
I could if I stored them. I should really do that. If you append .dot to the
name of the svg file, then you can grab the raw graphviz file.. There's no
database behind it all really.. I didn't think that far ahead (and largely
forgot about it until just now).

